# Spiny Murex shell



## STM (May 13, 2011)

I shot this spiny murex shell from Saipan (where I was born) with my Hasselblad and 150mm f/4 Sonnar and a 0.5m Proxar closeup lens on Kodak Ektar 100 film. This one is pretty large as spiny murex shells go, about 6", and after over 54 years amazingly has essentially _no broken spines_! It was photographed on a piece of glass in my light tent using only a single strobe from above. I printed it to 16 x 20 and it hangs above my mantle piece in the den. The detail is breathtaking! 

I also photographed it in color using the D700 but it just does not have the same abstract beauty as it does in black and white!


----------



## Trever1t (May 13, 2011)

beautifully done.


----------

